# SE Mich 5.30.08 mini herf



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Whipping something together, going to Mr. B's on Rochester south of 17 mile meeting there about 6:15pm till whenever. I'm going to meet up with some brothers and figured I'd invite anyone else who might be interested in coming up and having a good time.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

hardcz said:


> Whipping something together, going to Mr. B's on Rochester south of 17 mile meeting there about 6:15pm till whenever. I'm going to meet up with some brothers and figured I'd invite anyone else who might be interested in coming up and having a good time.


Things that make you go MMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Things that make you go MMMMMMMMMMM!


:tpd:thinkinggggg....


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd:thinkinggggg....


:tpd:


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I'm a definite maybe.....


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Im going to be alittle late....it takes along time in rush hour traffic to get from metro airport to Troy...No worries ill be there...630 the latest I hope


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I'll be there. See ya then!


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Dan and John for the gifts. I've posted pics here...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1680753#post1680753

Mike


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

had a great time. Gotta does this more before xmas..moving shortly after that



Jon


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for coming, was cool to meet up and have a drink and share some smokes, I look forward to making it somewhat of a habit.


----------

